# Oklahoma buck!



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

My first Oklahoma buck!


----------



## Trl6347 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice. What form is that?


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Trl6347 said:


> Nice. What form is that?


Joe Coombs, 9500 Semi Sneak Wall Pedestal


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Good looking buck/mount!


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

What part of Oklahoma? Nice buck I’m from southeast Oklahoma!


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Nicka1395 said:


> What part of Oklahoma? Nice buck I’m from southeast Oklahoma!


Outside of Ardmore


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

That sir is a stud!


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

WVbowProud said:


> That sir is a stud!


Thank you, my biggest whitetail so far; hoping to draw Kansas this year!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

hornaddiction said:


> Thank you, my biggest whitetail so far; hoping to draw Kansas this year!


Very nice! I'm fairly new to chasing whitetails but look forward to the day I can get after em in some other states. The addiction just keeps growing on me. Congrats on your biggest! Hope Kansas gives ya one that tops even him!


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

WVbowProud said:


> Very nice! I'm fairly new to chasing whitetails but look forward to the day I can get after em in some other states. The addiction just keeps growing on me. Congrats on your biggest! Hope Kansas gives ya one that tops even him!


I'm a newbie too, I'm from western Colorado we don't have whitetails here. I grew up hunting mule deer and elk and now I love hunting whitetails too!!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

hornaddiction said:


> I'm a newbie too, I'm from western Colorado we don't have whitetails here. I grew up hunting mule deer and elk and now I love hunting whitetails too!!


Beautiful country out there man. I lived in Grand Junction area for a year back in 2007. Loved every second of it! Wish I was a hunter back then, had opportunity all around me and never knew it.


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

WVbowProud said:


> Beautiful country out there man. I lived in Grand Junction area for a year back in 2007. Loved every second of it! Wish I was a hunter back then, had opportunity all around me and never knew it.


Talk about a small world I live in GJ lol. There is definitely great hunting around here!


----------



## Bullzeyetony (9 mo ago)

I’m bout 90 minutes from Ardmore lol. Up around Shawnee/Seminole area. 


hornaddiction said:


> My first Oklahoma buck!
> View attachment 7593057


Do you do your own Taxidermy?


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Bullzeyetony said:


> I’m bout 90 minutes from Ardmore lol. Up around Shawnee/Seminole area.
> 
> Do you do your own Taxidermy?


Yes I do my own taxidermy. A friend that lives in Ardmore invited me to his family farm and that's where I got the buck! He was surprised, he said its the biggest one they had seen in awhile. lol


----------



## DelraySwampViking (7 mo ago)

Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## Russtxhunter (Oct 4, 2010)

Good Deer


----------



## Alex34 (7 mo ago)

hornaddiction said:


> My first Oklahoma buck!
> View attachment 7593057


It looks really nice. You have done a wonderful job.


----------

